# why commies?



## peter (Oct 22, 2001)

To all members,

I have a question for you guys. Don't chew me out I am just asking. I am continually seeing on this site where people trap pigeons or mix their breeds together. Why? Why not just get some quality purebreeds (like ludus45 is selling) and stick with them. It cost just as much to feed bad birds as good birds and what does a commie do for you? 

------------------
peter


----------



## critterlover2 (Jan 15, 2001)

Peter,

I don't see any reason for you to be chewed out, I believe that is a perfectly legitimate question. I don't know about the others, with the exception of Raynjudy and Bigbirds, but as for the reason I have a 'commie' was not intentional. I'll stop there, her story and the reasoning behind it is long.

As for what she does for me, my husband and our household...she has become a part of our family. She lives, eats, sleeps and interacts with us everyday. She has a very lively personality and set of emotions. 

She is a beautiful bird, as beautiful to us as all of the fancy pigeons that we have read about and seen pictures of in our learning of pigeons. She is very intelligent, she remembers everything she learns (some bad habits included)

She lifts our hearts and raises our spirits. Before the hawks came this fall, she flew all summer long and had plenty of opportunity to find a mate and remain in the wild, but she returned home everyday, to my great relief. We have a bond with her just as we have with the many other animals on our little farm. If anything happed to her I can assure you that this household would be in mourning for a very long time and it would never be the same without her here.

I suppose your question runs along the same lines as the ones I get from people in regards to my Holstein bull calf, why keep him if you're not going to use him as meat...or my chickens, why have them if your not going to eat them? People believe it's a waste of time and money, but it's my time and money and I don't believe it's wasted. They all deserve to live out their lives as happy and as long as the universe permits.

I don't intend on having any more pigeons, Dinky was a fluke, but she has lead us into a world that otherwise we would never have known, and what a beautiful pigeon world it is.

Have a great day


----------



## lukekerttu (Jan 9, 2001)

dude it rocks to get differant looking birds 

------------------
luke


----------



## raynjudy (Aug 22, 2000)

Peter:

This is from a previous posting...

"Peter speaks from the perspective of a sportsman--and that's okay, for Peter. Like I said, farmers and live stock ranchers have a different perspective, and that's understandable.

In the years Judy trained horses, she saw many a horse sold for not meeting standards.
Yet somebody else loved that same horse with all their heart.

We do not advocate culling at this site. That means exactly what you think it means.
There are no lines to read between. But that does not mean die-hard racing fanciers and their knowledge aren't welcome here! 

Let me put it this way: When visiting a family that doesn't put their feet on the coffee table, don't put your feet on their coffee table! 

If you're itching to discuss culling, this isn't the place. Conversely, we won't push
the adoption of a feral pigeon on traditional racing pigeon fanciers."

Peter, you clearly just don't get it. What Terri describes is a "spiritual experience".
And it's as real as anything. Believe me, I know. We all take life very personal. And nobody gets out of this experience called life alive. You don't have to "get it". Just respect it.

Philosophy aside, your considerable knowledge is most welcome!

--Ray


----------



## lukekerttu (Jan 9, 2001)

all right ray and peter if your wife had a child that wuz part indian part chinese but arfican american would you kill it no and that is wut we feel about our pigeons we love them no matter wut color that is how the world should be we should all get long it does not matter wut colr race out ethnecty on the inside we are all the same and we are all brothers and sisters through christ 

------------------
luke


----------



## raynjudy (Aug 22, 2000)

Luke:

Slow down partner. I've said nothing to warrant this reply from you.

As for the rest of your message, I respect your thoughts and beliefs--but suppose I was Jewish? I could be Jewish and dearly love my pigeons. But my views on Christ would be somewhat different than yours, even though I agree with what you say. 

And what you say must work in reverse, yes?

Can we stick to pigeons, please?

--Ray


----------



## lukekerttu (Jan 9, 2001)

yes i know i wuz just trying to prove a point it does not matter wut kind of pigeon it is 

------------------
luke


----------



## raynjudy (Aug 22, 2000)

Well, that's good to know, because Judy just brought home another one...

She's a little gray feral missing all the flights on her right wing. She's young, with yellow squabbie hairs poking through her feathers.

Judy and I believe she was mauled by a dog.

Anyway, Judy got her to drink, got her to eat, and gave her a bath. She has her set up in fine style. Of course, we have her in isolation for now. Cute little devil!









Bernie knows "something's" up...

--Ray


----------



## lukekerttu (Jan 9, 2001)

oh i hope it gets better can you send me some pics please thanx 

------------------
luke


----------



## raynjudy (Aug 22, 2000)

Peter:

A dream. It came in a dream: "Quasimoto"

Oh, there will be nicknames: Quase, Quaster, Quastinator, whatever. For one foot is slightly different from the other.

To the lions with her! (or him?) Surely a life not meant to be. And she is maimed.

A great unisex name for a freak, male or female, yes?...

OK, my learned friend, I'm messing with you!

But she is real enough, found today, beneath a 5th Street Bridge, in desparate trouble.

I designate you, Peter, as the Godfather. It is my right, after all.

Should she, or any member of your families approach you for a wish on the day of your daughter's wedding, well...









Pics available with the new website!

Hey, Peter. Want the job or not, you are the man!

And me, I'm going back to bed!









All good things, to everyone!

I'm guessing it's a girl...

--Ray

PS. You are in earnest and I respect that.


[This message has been edited by raynjudy (edited 04-13-2001).]


----------



## raynjudy (Aug 22, 2000)

Judy is a little like Bernie, in that, it's easier to compromise--and do it her way!

Quasimoto and it's variants won't fly.

As of today, we dub her/him (I still think it's a girl) "Cosmo". We do this in memory of Dr. Carl Sagan, who once took a kind moment to acknowledge a feral pigeon.

Cosmo it is.

--Ray


----------



## critterlover2 (Jan 15, 2001)

Ray,

Glad to hear 'she' is doing good. What a joyous occasion, to celebrate another addition to your family. Luck to you Judy Bernie and Cosmo. (btw how is Bernie taking all this?)


----------



## ONEEYEPIGEON (Oct 27, 2000)

Hey Ray, carl,And Judy Thanks for all the hard work on This great site . Ya all did a great job And i appreciate it . And just to let you know i have a Big Rockweilder Dog and his name is Cosmo Great name i happy for you . Good job Judy you should of been a Vet.Or mybe you are, i hope . Walt


----------



## bigbird (Aug 19, 2000)

"Each day I spend with my pigeon adds another day to my life."

"But Lucky (my pigeons) does impact my life!
I see her as a mirror, reflecting all the 
light and love around me.
A continual reminder that life is good"

From "Lucky In Love"


----------



## raynjudy (Aug 22, 2000)

Terri: We haven't introduced them, as Cosmo is in quarantine isolation. But Bernie knows something's up! I'll get her to the vet next week to start antibiotics. She's eating well and looking a lot better. We play a radio very softly for her and visit her frequently.

Walt: Just wait. The new site is still under development. Carl's put a lot into this and it shows. You're gonna love it! 

Carl: I've heard from three new members, Terry, Camille, & Suzanne. They absolutely loved "Lucky In Love"! And the story is most instructive on what to do with a baby pigeon. It's a wonderful read, my friend!









--Ray


----------



## peter (Oct 22, 2001)

Sure ray I'll do It

------------------
peter


----------



## ONEEYEPIGEON (Oct 27, 2000)

Ray i got my camera ready ! Thanks Carl


----------

